# Logitech Wireless MX 3200 Laser Desktop *56K*



## WeatherMan

Anyone got one?







Im thinking of picking one up. My current Keyboard is MS's 1000 Set, which I've had for 3 years.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I have the same set. Works great man. The LCD is kinda useless tho. The mouse has awesome battery life and is precise. The keyboard is a typical multimedia style but it does have a nice touch sensitive scroll on the left.


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks for the reply!

I just ordered one, will be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## WeatherMan

Holy shit, how small is the space bar! LOL

I didn't even notice that...


I guess I might need to get used to that a bit


----------



## Vizy

its not small. I have it, and it is like losing your virginity (i can only assume ) lol. The best. Keyboard. Ever.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just out of curiousity, what are the 2 keys beside the spacebar with no letters on? Apart from foreign scribble


----------



## Vizy

alt


----------



## WeatherMan

Ah, is the pic above wrong then? 

Or are there 4 alt buttons lol. That would explain having a big space bar, the actual alt keys above being right next to the bar


----------



## Vizy

wait...i have that keyboard, but the layout isn't the same. I think the pic has more keys than actual English layout.

here ya go :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Expect a letter from your ISP telling you that you just went over your cap


----------



## Vizy

Bootup05 said:


> Ah, is the pic above wrong then?
> 
> Or are there 4 alt buttons lol. That would explain having a big space bar, the actual alt keys above being right next to the bar


yea i think your explanation fits  

there are only 2 alts which are right next to the keyboard.


----------



## WeatherMan

Cheers for the picture, clears a lot up 

Just waiting for it to arrive now!


----------



## Emina

Picture too big, but it's really cool.


----------

